# People who 'pretend' to work on trains.......



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I just don't get this at all.
I was sat next to a guy this afternoon on the train who had his Apple iFook out and was attempting to reply to emails and update some fuc*ing contact list for Woolworths or something. Why don't you take up all the room with your bits of paper and pens as well as getting your PC-wanabe out that won't get a GPRS connection (though you tried) and then after you switched it off wouldn't power on after the 3rd attempt - I watched, it was amusing.

FFS you did about 5-mintutes work for the whole 2.5-hour journey with all your fannying about.

Read the fuc*ing paper and get pissed like the rest of us :twisted:

Andy


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Now that's a beautiful flame :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nail on head. Can we extend this to planes too? No one thinks you mobile workers are important, busy execs on-the-move. Nope, we just think you are insecure, puffed up, company bitches, intoxicated with your own self importance, and living in a shag-free zone.

And when you are on the platform/departure lounge, STAND FUCKING STILL and talk quietly and discretly into your mobilephone. Your faux assertiveness, strutting, posturing and devil-may-care caveman attitude only indicates and explains to the world the exact opposite impression that you intend.

Twats. As ADB states, shut up, pack it in and get to the buffet then get them in twattie. :twisted:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

And as for Blackberries.............


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I dont disagree with any of the above.......

but.... :wink: to take an objective view(and being the argumentitive b'stard that I am :lol: )

why does it bother you... ? really? I understand what you mean about loud mouthed posturing on the phone.... but lap tops and blackberry's ? why dont you mind your own business? (I dont have either on the train btw)

and as has been said elsewhere, "who really gives a fuck about the trivial things in life? Get over yourselves people and start realising what is really important. " Mart - no disprespect to your post old boy, but I have had tragedies closer to home, and in my profession (an many others) redundancy is part and parcel... but life doesnt stand still to mourn, otherwise life wouldnt be worth living, healthy debate and difference of opinion is all part of forum life... this isnt just a place to ask what button on the end of your indicator stalk does... :wink: otherwise there wouldnt be a flame room :roll:

I'm sure we are all still friends :wink: its all for fun


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

garyc said:


> STAND FUCKING STILL and talk quietly


lol - too true!

Oh and by the way, no they can't see your ridiculous hand gestures! Nor are your hands free with your 'hands free kit' as you have the phone in one hand and you are holding the lead at the mic to your mouth in the other even thought is is omni directional and does not require such treatment.

:roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

.... and as for the men...... that drift asleep next to you on the train and end up with their greasy head on your shoulder, snoring in your ear  .

Do I really look like I have pillow written on my forehead :lol: .


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

dee said:


> I dont disagree with any of the above.......
> 
> but.... :wink: to take an objective view(and being the argumentitive b'stard that I am :lol: )
> 
> ...


From the point that I sat down next to him it seemed he wasn't happy that he didn't have the table all to himself, although from the pile of papers and his iFook you would have thought it was his own table. Then there was all the fucking sighing and fidgetting etc. All for about 5-minutes work he could have easily done when he got home.

I bought 2 cans of Heineken, briefly listened to some AC-DC on my iPAQ and read the Daily Mirror 

Andy


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh so you didn't mean pretend as in dressing up in a uniform then? 










Yeah I know its a policeman, but you get the idea...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I once pretended to work as a gynaecologist... :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> I once pretended to work as a gynaecologist... :lol:


then you found out you needed two to play that game.... :lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

dee said:


> I understand what you mean about loud mouthed posturing on the phone.... but lap tops and blackberry's ? why dont you mind your own business? (I dont have either on the train btw)


because if you have one, you're falling into the American pseudo-culture that is destroying the UK that you have to be "switched on" and at work all the time.

Get a life. It's not your bond yield or your chances of becoming Vice President for Quality Assurance Management that's important. Learn to act when you want to, not when the Man tells you to.

U know.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

vernan said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > I understand what you mean about loud mouthed posturing on the phone.... but lap tops and blackberry's ? why dont you mind your own business? (I dont have either on the train btw)
> ...


so vernan.... you have a problem with another persons choice to work outside of the office? :?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

fair enough :wink:

by the way isnt your avatar a little piece of "American pseudo-culture"

:lol:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Yes, although my defence could be that American culture is OK in an American context, and Kill Bill is 100% Americana. I use it as an avatar because I love vol 1 of the two films, and think Uma Thurman is sweetly pretty and I want to take care of her.

In the context of using Blackberries in the UK, I meant pseudo-American culture and you're quite right to point that out.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

:wink:

youre (whoops - _you're_) no fun.... :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> .... and as for the men...... that drift asleep next to you on the train and end up with their greasy head on your shoulder, snoring in your ear  .
> 
> Do I really look like I have pillow written on my forehead :lol: .


Maybe you should stop travelling with vlastan? :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: God no. I think if it was Vlastan he would either end up with his head on my lap of his nose wedged in my ear LOL


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I once pretended to work as a gynaecologist... :lol:
> ...


I assume he has two hands also   :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

dee said:


> :wink:
> 
> youre (whoops - _you're_) no fun.... :lol:


I've changed my avatar now too


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stick with Uma. :wink:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

yeah - pretty please :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Seeing as you asked nicely


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > .... and as for the men...... that drift asleep next to you on the train and end up with their greasy head on your shoulder, snoring in your ear  .
> ...


I think when you travel with Vlastan, he dribbles on you too.

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vernan said:


> Seeing as you asked nicely


Hmmmm.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


I can live with that as it's only Vlast  . I do get very embaressed however when he starts fumbling with his XDA and everyone can see the big screen ******** for everyone to read with his such naughty posts :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> I once pretended to work as a gynaecologist... :lol:


fanny mechanics as there known in the trade. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is so gross DXN! :lol: . I crossed my legs very tight and winced on my face reading your post  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> That is so gross DXN! :lol: . I crossed my legs very tight and winced on my face reading your post  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Where else COULD you wince? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> [
> Where else COULD you wince? :lol:


 :lol: ... true OK I typed that incase you horrible lot thought us girls were capable and talented enough of wincing in other places  :wink: :-*


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


having re read your post several times I know you now said wincing not winking


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DXN said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Glad you didn't do a mis-type there using another vowel letter! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Wenking?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I've often thought that there were a lot of wunkers here


----------

